# Ocean Kayak Trident Ultra 4.3



## Yaksquatch

As some of you know, I sold my Ocean Kayak Trident 13ft about a few weeks ago in order to upgrade. Put in the order with Fairhope Boat Co. and went to pick the new toy up yesterday. In addition to the kayak, the Ocean Kayak Trident Ultra 4.3, I picked up a Pacific Action sail. Also have a rudder on order but they were out so it'll be a couple weeks. Here're some pics of the new yak and sail assembly

She makes a Hobie Outback look like one of Cinderella's fat stepsisters!


















Note this cockpit design under where the seat goes. Should supply pretty good drainage.


































































































































































Gonna toss her in the water tomorrow and see how fast I can get!
Alex


----------



## PBTH

I feel like racing you, sans sail...


----------



## Yaksquatch

Bring it!


----------



## oxbeast1210

Looks awesome I like how they did the rod pod
Let me know how u like the sail.


----------



## Night Wing

Nice looking yak. Thanks for posting lots of photos.


----------



## sureicanfish

lol, im going to try bringing my kayak in the house to work on it, wifes gonna love that. looks like a sweet ride, post up how the sail works out.


----------



## PAWGhunter

That Outback is WAAYYY to clean...need to bloody that beast up! I'm also thinking about getting the Trident as my back up kayak...I love my Prowler, but after seeing your new Trident and how damn sexy it is, minus the sail, I'm sold


----------



## bobutler

Thanks for those photos and info. After a few weeks, can you give some thoughts on your new ride? Interested in the advantages, if any, over the Trident 13. I'm looking at both right now.


----------



## Bonsaifishrman

Alex, great boat and great photos. I have some questions. How much was the sail kit? How tall and what is the sq ft of sail, seriously?

I noticed it is double masted. So in order to make a tack, do you camber, rotate the two masts on their bases. It looks like it to me. It looks like I could do an install on my kayak. I have often thought, that to do some distance on the gulf would work with a sail. What are your intentions?


----------



## Yaksquatch

http://www.pacificaction.com/ is who makes the sail. This one's the 11 sqft and costs $300. Fairhope boat Co. is where I got it from. Pcola Kayak and Sail can probably get one for you too or I think you can order direct.

I really like it, so far I've been able to go downwind and across the wind (yes, just turning the sail sideways) really well with just the paddle to control my tracking. I can sort of tack but it's pretty difficult with just the paddle. I've got a rudder on backorder with Fairhope, once that gets in I should be able to tack much more effectively.

Alex


----------



## Bonsaifishrman

Thanks for the info Alex. Looks pretty darn cool. Still wondering where you plan on going?


----------

